# [(dreckig) gelöst] latex: was fehlt?

## wuesti

Moin!

Dieser Latex-Text geht unter Ubuntu7.10 problemlos durch:

```

%% LyX 1.5.7 created this file.  For more info, see http://www.lyx.org/.

%% Do not edit unless you really know what you are doing.

\documentclass[oneside,ngerman]{book}

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}

\setcounter{secnumdepth}{3}

\setcounter{tocdepth}{3}

\setlength{\parskip}{\medskipamount}

\setlength{\parindent}{0pt}

\usepackage{array}

\usepackage{makeidx}

\makeindex

\makeatletter

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% LyX specific LaTeX commands.

%% Because html converters don't know tabularnewline

\providecommand{\tabularnewline}{\\}

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% User specified LaTeX commands.

\usepackage{graphicx}

\usepackage{html}

\usepackage{url}

\latex{\renewcommand{\htmladdnormallink}[2]{#1 (\url{#2})}}

\makeatother

\usepackage{babel}

\begin{document}

\htmladdimg[]{bild.jpg}

\end{document}

```

Unter meinem neu installierten Gentoo endet Latex mit folgender Fehlermeldung:

```

Package hyperref Warning: Rerun to get /PageLabels entry.

Runaway argument?

! Paragraph ended before \hyper@image was complete.

<to be read again> 

                   \par 

l.33 

     

? 

```

Ich gehe davon aus, das eines von den vielen latex oder texlive Paketen fehlt.

Weiß

jemand einen Rat?

Vielen Dank

wuestiLast edited by wuesti on Fri Mar 27, 2009 9:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> Ich gehe davon aus, das eines von den vielen latex oder texlive Paketen fehlt.

 

Nö, fehlen tut da nix, sonst käme ja eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung, dass er ein File nicht findet. Irgendwelche Versionen passen nicht zusammen. Hier konkret ist vermutlich html.sty total veraltet und versucht Interna von hyperref, o.ä. umzubiegen, die sich in den letzten 10 Jahren vermutlich geändert haben. Wozu dient das html.sty überhaupt? Sieht so aus, wie eine Hilfsdatei für tex2html, also nix was man in einem normalen Dokument benutzen sollte. Aber wenn ich mir den Rest des grauenhaften Headers mit lauter überflüssigen Befehlen anschaue, bei denen Ärger mit anderen Paketversionen vorprogrammiert ist, ist wohl einfach Lyx nichts, was man in einem normalen Dokument benutzen sollte. Da gibt es ja auch viel Besseres. preview-latex beispielsweise.

----------

## wuesti

 *Quote:*   

> Wozu dient das html.sty überhaupt? 

 

Es stellt folgende Befehle zur Verfügung:

    * \htmladdnormallink

    * \htmladdimg

    * \htmladdnormallinkfoot 

Mit \htmladdimg habe ich im letzten Jahrzehnt etwa 1000 Bilder für meine Homepage eingebunden. Als ich anfing, konnte Latex noch nicht vernünftig mit *.jpg umgehen. BTW: Kann es das inzwischen?

 *Quote:*   

> Sieht so aus, wie eine Hilfsdatei für tex2html, also nix was man in einem normalen Dokument benutzen sollte. 

 

Richtig! Ich benutze aber latex2html.

----------

## wuesti

In einem Anfall von Wahnsinn habe ich einfach das gesamte Verzeichnis ....../html mit der html.sty von Ubuntu nach /usr/share/texmf-site/latex kopiert. 

Man glaubt es kaum, trotz verschiedener Pfade läuft latex problemlos durch.

Vielen Dank

wuesti

----------

## mv

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> Als ich anfing, konnte Latex noch nicht vernünftig mit *.jpg umgehen. BTW: Kann es das inzwischen?

 

latex konnte mit Sicherheit auch mit html.sty nicht mit *.jpg umgehen, weil weder dvi noch ps dieses Format anzeigen kann, aber pdflatex kann das. Der übliche Weg, Bilder (wie .jpg) einzubinden, ist die Benutzung des graphicx-Pakets - da kannst Du sogar die Extension .jpg weglassen und je nach Ausgabeformat wird das File mit der passenden Extension genommen (falls es existiert, natürlich). Mehr Detalis liefert 

```
texdoc grfguide
```

----------

## wuesti

Das ist richtig, doch wurde zur damaligen Zeit nur ein *.ps-Bild erstellt und in das html eingebunden. als Lösung habe ich  dann \htmladdimg gefunden und seither mitgeschleppt.

----------

